# What are the best fixed 2 blade broadheads for longbow hunting?



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Anything that's razor sharp. I've used Steelforce, and Magnus. Alot of hunters like the Simmons big heads. And then there's always Zwickey. I think with the low poundage bow you are shooting, you would be best with a longer, more narrow Broadhead that is razor sharp. The Simmons are kind of wide. All of these broadheads have taken alot of game.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

The "decent price" points me to Zwickey. Beyond that any name brand that hasd been aorund for years will fit the bill. Ace, Magnus, old Bear razor heads, any well known two blade will do the job.


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

Check out Red Feather Archery's blades. great service and nice heads for every occasion.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

bowcycle said:


> Check out Red Feather Archery's blades. great service and nice heads for every occasion.


love RFA broadheads. Settled on the 150s
Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Anything that's razor sharp.


Yep. Put it in the right spot, it's a done deal. From Ribtek (can you still get these?) to Magnus, Ace or Zwickey--lots of great broadheads on the market. The main variable is the one pulling the string.


----------



## spcenigma (Apr 3, 2007)

I like a Magnus 1 or a Zwickey Delta.
Wide, easy to sharpen, fly quiet and easy for me to get tuned.

I buy glue on heads and adjust the weight using different weighted threaded inserts.


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Caution, if you are like me, and challenged when it comes to sharpening, that is what you should base your decision on.

All of them are good. If you cant sharpen very well, none of them will be good.

Got me some magnus, and an accusharp, and I am good to go

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I personally like Centaur Big Game broadheads and Simmons broadheads.

Everytime of used these type of broadheads there is a noticably larger bloodtrail when compared to the other 2 blades I've used in the past.

Ray :shade:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I’d have to question what you’re hunting and the draw weight of your bow…could it be the 37#er in your signature? If the bow is relatively lightweight and it's large game you plan on hunting (…though “large game” would be pretty much nondescript...especially, given your location being listed as Australia) I would hesitate to recommend a “wide” head. The narrower ranges would probably give you better penetration with a lightweight bow and a better chance of getting through bone.

Sure, a “good” bloodtrail is preferential…but it would be tough to predict which one of a number of shots into nearly the same region (with the same broadhead) will produce a better trail…and the same difficulty in predicting also applies to which of 2 similar shots puts the critter down with the least amount of travel after the fact. In any event, I'd strongly recommend studying the anatomy of your chosen quarry.

IMO, good penetration in the right area is the best assurance of shortening the chase, almost no-matter the amount of blood on the ground. With no exit hole and the arrow plugging the point of entry…say a shot from above…I wouldn’t be expecting much of a bloodtrail...plus some critters just have a reputation for not leaving much blood to begin with. 

Anyhow…it all gets back to the critters you’re hunting and the equipment being used…but Magnus, Zwickey, Bear Razorheads, and the like have been doing the job for a long time…and with a little looking around you can get some at a decent price. (Sometimes when purchasing arrows from ebay, I’ll make the purchase just as much, if not more, to get the broadheads as to add to my arrow supply.) The narrower heads work across the board so I'd consider them a good place to start...and, in time, you'll have the experience to base different choices. Good Luck…Happy Hunting, Rick.


----------



## Leon Hinton (Jul 4, 2010)

I have shot a lot of critters with all kinds of heads and Simmon's are the best hands down for me. Quality, great customer service, and the experiance of the man who invented them you can't go wrong. LCH


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

In my opinion, the "good" part (best flight, most durable, etc) of your original question points me to Steel Force Premiums; the "affordable" part points me at Zwickeys or Magnus. But that's just my opinion.

As to blood trails, keep in mind, particularly if you're hunting with a low- , or medium-draw weight bow, that two holes nearly always equals more blood on the ground than one, given the same broadhead. 

In other words, I always strive for pass-throughs when I'm putting together a new-to-me hunting arrow setup for any given bow.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

If you are shooting a decent poundage and/or your sharpening skills aren't up to the task don't overlook the Magnus Stingers in 2 blade form, or the Wac'Em 2 blade head. You can replace the blades on either of those heads and that saves some frustration if you don't feel like you are getting your fixed heads sharp enough.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

If I lived in Oz I'd shoot Tuskers


----------



## No Sights (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks Rick  I think you're right about the longer, skinny broadies being better. I'm hopefully going to get my bow shortened soon which will raise the poundage to about 45lbs. I'm not planning to hunt anything big like deer with this bow, I'll get a heavier bow later on when I've strengthed up more (I'm only 16 but 55 pound compounds are doable, shouldn't be long). Thanks so much for the help, I'll take it I to consideration


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Screw in or glue on? 

Screw in I would suggest red feather, vpa or Magnus. 

Glue on I would suggest ribtek considering your from west Oz. 

http://www.archeryshop.com.au/p/306078/ribtek-broadheads.html


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd put our VPA double bevel models earned their Penetrator nickname for a reason. I would up against anything on the market. Sethro tested the 125s in hs Real Deal Broadhead test a few weeks ago. I sent him a 200 this past weekend.

Precision CNC machined in one piece from high carbon tool grade steel. Heat treated through hard to 54 Rockwell. They have really developed quite a following in Australia where they tend to favor 2 blades over 3 blades. There are a pile of trophy pics on the vparchery.com in the writer gallery especially. Just received a several from Australia today of Fallow and Reds. Their rut is kicking in over there. Here's some pics of a few of the trophies as well as our broadheads. 2 blades at 3-4 o'clock.

All VPA products come with a satisfaction guarantee.


----------

